# Comando SCPI de un Generador de Señales - LabVIEW



## camilo_osp (Ago 23, 2007)

Hola, necesito hacer lo siguiente:

--> Realizar en LabVIEW el comando de programación de un Generador de señales GPIB que permita obtener una señal senoidal, de amplitud 10V y frecuencia de 5kHz.

Como seria la escritura del comando?

Me dicen tambien que tenga en cuenta la direccion del bus GPIB de donde estoy, a que se refieren con esto?

Les agradeceria cualquier ayuda, estoy sobre el tiempo para entregar la respuesta.

Gracias!


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 30, 2007)

Deberias postear tu pregunta en el forum de NI ahi siempre hay personas para k te contesten.

Saludos


----------

